# Moving to Madrid - Virgen Del Cortijo?



## gingerali (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

I'm moving to Madrid in the next week and thinking about areas to live. I will be moving with my wife and young baby son. I will be working in the Northern suburbs of Madrid and won't have access to a car.
Ideally I would like to be close to Plaza Castilla or within walking distance of the 155 Interbus (Paseo del Castellana). An area which seems to be coming up alot with nice looking good value apartments is Virgen Del Cortijo. Does anybody know what this area is like? We initially looked at Sanchinarro but the apartments were only around 80m2 for our budget which we though was a little small for a little one though would give us accesss to a swimming pool in the summer months and children's play area etc.

It's hard for us to make a decision as we haven't been to these places in person, any advice or recommendations would be gratefully received! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gingerali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Madrid in the next week and thinking about areas to live. I will be moving with my wife and young baby son. I will be working in the Northern suburbs of Madrid and won't have access to a car.
> Ideally I would like to be close to Plaza Castilla or within walking distance of the 155 Interbus (Paseo del Castellana). An area which seems to be coming up alot with nice looking good value apartments is Virgen Del Cortijo. Does anybody know what this area is like? We initially looked at Sanchinarro but the apartments were only around 80m2 for our budget which we though was a little small for a little one though would give us accesss to a swimming pool in the summer months and children's play area etc.
> ...


No first hand knowledge of Virgen Del Cortijo, but I did have an American friend who lived there with her Spanish husband and children for many years and it worked for them, Both worked in Madrid and the kids went to school there.
Will you be renting before buying?
Where will you be working?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

You're wise to dismiss Sanchinarro. There was massive development there which coincided with the crash. As whole blocks of apartments have stood empty, all the units below earmarked for shops, bars, cafes, etc., have also remained empty. It is a strange, overdeveloped yet empty suburb.

I have no further knowledge to add, I'm afraid.


----------



## gingerali (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks very much. I will be working in La Moraleja and it seems that the best way to get there is the 155 bus from Plaza Castilla to El Soto La Moraleja. Another option would probably be Alcobendas - is cycling a couple of miles to La Moraleja reasonable? Are there cycle paths etc.?
To be honest, Virgen del Cortijo seems perfect for us, I just don't know what kind of area it is. Whether it is safe and a pleasant place to walk around are obviously our top priorities! 
We will be looking to rent a furnished apartment.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gingerali said:


> Thanks very much. I will be working in La Moraleja and it seems that the best way to get there is the 155 bus from Plaza Castilla to El Soto La Moraleja. Another option would probably be Alcobendas - is cycling a couple of miles to La Moraleja reasonable? Are there cycle paths etc.?
> To be honest, Virgen del Cortijo seems perfect for us, I just don't know what kind of area it is. Whether it is safe and a pleasant place to walk around are obviously our top priorities!
> We will be looking to rent a furnished apartment.


I'm sure Alcobendas has its nice parts, let's face it most places do, but it's basically part of the sprawling city outskirts along the A1 motorway and that motorway is ugly and very busy. There is a poster on here who lives in Alcobendas though (I think, Chopera) and I'm sure s/he will have a different point of view.
I'm not sure about cycling. It's becoming more popular in the city as the town hall has started a scheme for hiring bikes which is very popular. As you might know, La Moraleja is a leafy residential area so it should be OK there.
Can I ask, will you be going to King's College.? I only ask as my daughter is in her final year of a pre school education degree and is probably going to do her teaching practice there from Sept to Dec.


----------



## gingerali (Aug 16, 2015)

Cool, thanks for the information. No, I'll be working at International College Spain, the cycling is just an idea really.
We've found lots of great apartments in Virgen del Cortijo, just looking for reassurance that it is an ok neighbourhood. Hopefully we'll spend a few days looking around getting a feel for the different suburbs. I've heard lots of great things about Las Tablas and others but I think just a little too far to the bus connection I need.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gingerali said:


> Cool, thanks for the information. No, I'll be working at International College Spain, the cycling is just an idea really.
> We've found lots of great apartments in Virgen del Cortijo, just looking for reassurance that it is an ok neighbourhood. Hopefully we'll spend a few days looking around getting a feel for the different suburbs. I've heard lots of great things about Las Tablas and others but I think just a little too far to the bus connection I need.


Well, good luck for September!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'm sure Alcobendas has its nice parts, let's face it most places do, but it's basically part of the sprawling city outskirts along the A1 motorway and that motorway is ugly and very busy. *There is a poster on here who lives in Alcobendas though (I think, Chopera) and I'm sure s/he will have a different point of view.*
> I'm not sure about cycling. It's becoming more popular in the city as the town hall has started a scheme for hiring bikes which is very popular. As you might know, La Moraleja is a leafy residential area so it should be OK there.
> Can I ask, will you be going to King's College.? I only ask as my daughter is in her final year of a pre school education degree and is probably going to do her teaching practice there from Sept to Dec.


Nearly - I live in Arganzuela (down by the river) but my wife works in Alcobendas/La Moraleja 

I don't know Sanchinarro either, but I have friends in Las Tablas next door, and they are happy there. Las Tablas was developed at the same time as Sanchinarro and has established itself surprisingly well, with plenty of shops and restaurants now open. It's a bit too modern and impersonal for my taste, but for young families it's very convenient, with lots of parks and nearly all the flats have swimming pools, infant zones, etc.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

gingerali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Madrid in the next week and thinking about areas to live. I will be moving with my wife and young baby son. I will be working in the Northern suburbs of Madrid and won't have access to a car.
> Ideally I would like to be close to Plaza Castilla or within walking distance of the 155 Interbus (Paseo del Castellana). An area which seems to be coming up alot with nice looking good value apartments is Virgen Del Cortijo. Does anybody know what this area is like? We initially looked at Sanchinarro but the apartments were only around 80m2 for our budget which we though was a little small for a little one though would give us accesss to a swimming pool in the summer months and children's play area etc.
> ...


As I mentioned above, my wife works in La Moraleja and she gets the bus from Plaza Castilla. The line 10 metro also passes that way, but due to some council screw up a few years ago, you need to changes trains at Tres Olivos, and that adds a few minutes on to the journey.

I wouldn't dismiss an 80m2 apartment completely, the modern ones usually have separate trasteros (utility rooms) to store things, and amarios empotrados (built-in wardrobes) and an efficient use of space in general. For a couple with a small baby it should be enough. If you are in Madrid during summer then those swimming pools are great for cooling off and the zona infantils are also good for getting to know neighbours with kids as well. 

I'm not sure which area Virgen Del Cortijo is - the tram stop looks to be almost part of Sanchinarro on the map. I imagine Sanchinarro and Las Tablas tend to have lot of young families in general. Although I imagine it'd be a bit of a walk from there to Plaza Castilla. Another area worth considering is around La Paz - developed back in the 80s I guess, but closer to Plaza Castilla. Also you get modern apartments with pools along Avenida de Burgos, next to Bambú metro station.


----------



## gingerali (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks Chopera, this is great information. I guess we'll have to view a lot of apartments when we arrive to get a feel for areas and how much space is really needed. We've been spoilt in the last few years with great accommodation in the last few places we've been. I'll have a look at all of these areas you've mentioned on Idealista!


----------



## TheBritishBrunette (Sep 12, 2015)

Hope all is going well!
I'm a Londoner currently living in Sanchinarro with my husband, baby son and do. I am currently having one 1year's worth of maternity leave, so am going a little 'stir crazy' ?? if you need any advice please just ask!


----------

